# April 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the March giveaway was "goaties4me". Congratulations!!

This month, Goat Tracks Magazine has donated a CD containing copies of all the past issues of Goat Tracks magazine from 1995 to 2009.

[attachment=0:1xkxlgzz]GT CD photo.jpg[/attachment:1xkxlgzz]

Its an awesome way for new subscribers to catch up on past articles. It also an easy way for those of us who have subscribed for awhile to keep track of all those great articles in past issues!

Simply reply to this post by April 30th 2010 to be automatically entered in the random drawing.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, that must contain ALOT of helpful information. Count us in!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooooh! I want! I want!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

pick me pick me


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

What a GREAT idea - please count me in.
Elizabeth


----------



## windsking55 (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool prize. Looking forward to lots of reading.


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Ditto on the amount of good info in the CD. Please add me in to drawing.


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you to Rex and Northwest Packgoats for the donation of the pack sacks for the March drawing. I'm estatic to have won a drawing and now am trying to decide who is going to get in gear and start "hoofin it"!

THANK YOU so much!


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, please!


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

count me in


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Love to have it count me in


----------



## cherie40 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm new to packing and would love that prize!


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

It would be great to read the early articles.


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats a great idea, count me in


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I just received this CD ... it is wonderful! I really enjoy reading the earlier articles ... but count me in for another! Always looking to add to our 4-H club library as well!


----------



## Shade26000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Pick Me, Pick Me!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

pick me! pick me! i'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

count me in thanks


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

sign me up!


----------



## goatrange (Dec 13, 2008)

I sure would like this prize.
If I had to buy it, this would be a most valuable resource.
Winning it wouldn't cheapen the value at all. :lol: 
count me in!


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

I would love it! Count me in.
Is this CD available for purchase through Goat Tracks?
Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, I believe Shannon has them posted on her site. Just click the Goat Tracks Magazine button on the right of the forum and select the "Back issues" link.

BTW, I just got a copy and its great! Well organized and easy to read. Each page displays in PDF style so you can go page by page through each issue. Very nice!


----------



## Freedom (Oct 19, 2009)

I would like to be entered for this

Thank you 
Wes


----------



## Tuffy (Sep 13, 2009)

Please count me in, Thank You


----------



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

Add me too, that looks cool :!:


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

OK, I'm in.


----------



## eastcoastpackers (Feb 27, 2010)

That would be wonderful ~ we are just starting up goatpacking on the east coast. Nobody does it here 

We hope to start changing that by spreading the word!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Great! Count me in!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

NICE! sign me up


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

count us in, that could be usefull


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

count me in too... please


----------



## amendara (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy goatgirl from far Down Under is in!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

"G'day to ya" Amendara. Welcome to the forum. If you are truly crazy you should fit right in.


----------



## SARBelgians (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool! Count me in!

Jillian

32 babies on the ground & counting.....future packers!


----------



## packswithgoats (Feb 25, 2009)

Please include me!


----------



## colomtngoat (Mar 1, 2010)

Please me!


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

sounds cool, Im in!


----------



## thegoatpacker (Aug 4, 2012)

Here is my entry into the drawing for the CD of Goattracks Magazine back issues. Thanks for the opportunity, Jim


----------



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

please count me in. Thanks


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Almost missed this one, thanks for the reminder! Count me in please! Would love all the wonderful back issues!!!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Goat Tracks CD in the April Giveaway is feederseaters. Congratulations!!


----------

